# Mike Bibby a better player last year than this????



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

what do you think


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

He is overrated

He is clutch and he played great vs the Lakers but he is overrated.

He was absolutely Kings MVP in last playoffs but he isn't so good now


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Statistically, he is having a better year. His PPG are up from 13.7 to 16.2, his 3P% is up from 37% to 42.5%, and his steals and assists are up slightly.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_bibby/index.html?nav=page


----------



## the mail man (Oct 31, 2002)

he may have better stats, but he doesnt seem to have the same inpact this year as he had last year


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Wait 'til playoffs


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Yea, I'd say he's overrated. He played GREAT in the playoffs against the Lakers last year though, but as for the regular season, he's really not all that great.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I think we should wait till playoffs. He is still as clutch as ever, though, even in the regular season.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

*too early to tell*

Bibby was that impressive in the regular season last season. He was good, but not impressive. It was in the playoffs that Bibby's star really shone.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Mike bibby is overrated like a mofo he's nothin but a clutch player do nothin to take over the geame or change the temple !


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> Mike bibby is overrated like a mofo he's nothin but a clutch player do nothin to take over the geame or change the temple !


You just contradicted yourself.

Bibby is clutch, and that's how he takes over a game. He hit the game winning shots for his team.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheMatrix31</b>!
> Mike bibby is...nothin but a clutch player do nothin to take over the geame or change the temple !


 I'm still trying to figure out what Mike Bibby has to do with the temple. Is he Jewish?  :laugh:


----------

